# Any one with wrist shot for Airman 18 and 22 for comparison?



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

I typically loiter in the Omega forum but decided to venture out and check out the other forum brands. I cam across Glycine. The Airman models blew me away. I think that I will end up buying one. The two models that I like are the Airman 18 and the Airman 22, both purist versions. The Airman 18 is around 38mm (on the small side for me) but for some reason, it looks fantastic and just right on the wrists of owners who have posted pics of their watch. The Airman 22 is 42mm and is typically the watch size that I buy but I want to make sure that the lugs don't overhang when it's on my wrist. I haven't come across any good wrist shots of the Airman 22. Does anyone have both models that they can take a photo of on their wrist for comparison purpose? Of if anyone has an Airman 22 that they can post a photo of it on their wrist.

My wrist is about 7".


I would be grateful for any pics to show how the Airman 22 with leather strap fits on the wrist.

Thanks.


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

Here you have !

It's the Glycine Airman base 22 Purist version (12 at 12 O'clock without GMT additionnal hand). You're lucky I have a leather strap on it...:-d
My wrist is 6'75 inches (17cm and 55mm wide), just a bit smaller than yours. As you can see the lugs do not overhang.

For information and contrary to most of the photos on internet, the dial isn't black, it's rather dark grey. You can see it when the light comes directly in front of the crystal. It becomes dark when the light comes from the side.

It's a great watch, I have it for 5 months and don't regreat the choice. :-!


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Crow. I see that you also have the PO (42mm?). Is the Airman 22 longer than the PO from lug to lug?


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes it is the PO 42. And yes the Airman's lug to lug size is longer than the PO but the lugs on the Airman "fit the edges of the wrist" (I don't know how to say that in English), they are not "strait" as the lugs of the PO. ;-)

I mesured them:

PO-42 lug to lug = 48mm
Glycine Airman 22 = 50,5mm


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks again Crow. I also read somewhere that the lugs curved towards the wrist so that the watch fits better.

2.5mm in length should not make that big of a difference on the wrist.


----------



## steeviee (Jun 7, 2010)

Here are some wrist shots of my Airman 18. Some are with the stainless steel band, and the others are with the original leather one.

































I don't have a 22 for a comparison wrist shot, however my MLV is similar in size. Sorry don't have a wrist shot though.





































I really don't have a preference, I notice that I rotate through both of these regularly depending on what mood I am in.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Steve. I've just ordered the Airman 22. Will post some pics of it when it arrives.


----------



## steeviee (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations! A beautiful timepiece indeed. Would love to see pictures, lots of them.


----------



## Crow (Dec 14, 2008)

:-!


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

steeviee said:


> Congratulations! A beautiful timepiece indeed. Would love to see pictures, lots of them.


I bought it from AZ Fine time and asked Joe to send it to my sister in Texas. Now I just have to patiently wait until she visits.


----------



## steeviee (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to give you credit. Not many people could be as patient as you are after making such a purchase. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Great purchase! You're going to love it!


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does Glycine offer the Airman 18 with a purist option? Or is that a mod that has to be done by a 3rd party in the after market space?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

es335 said:


> Does Glycine offer the Airman 18 with a purist option?


Yes

http://www.glycine-watch.ch/glycine-webseite/uploadfiles/29b013d9-55a5-4b5f-9a7b-30064e5f3b62.pdf


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

Saxon007 said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.glycine-watch.ch/glycine-webseite/uploadfiles/29b013d9-55a5-4b5f-9a7b-30064e5f3b62.pdf


Thanks. Is there a different dedicated model number of the purist option for Airman 18 with black dial? Or is it a special order item? What is the msrp of the purist option for Airman 18 and what is the estimated discount at retailer level?


----------



## es335 (Oct 10, 2007)

Saxon007 said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.glycine-watch.ch/glycine-webseite/uploadfiles/29b013d9-55a5-4b5f-9a7b-30064e5f3b62.pdf


Is the Airman 18 purist available in black dial -- or only blue gradient dial?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

es335 said:


> Is the Airman 18 purist available in black dial -- or only blue gradient dial?


It has been available in the past - not sure if it still is though.

NEW GLYCINE AIRMAN 18 24Hr "Purist" DIAL PILOT WATCH | eBay


----------

